# LINEAR POWER 4.1HVS (BLACK)



## Liflow (Oct 24, 2010)

Mmmm...Tasty.

LINEAR POWER CAR AMP SERIES TO3 4.1HVS 3000WATT CHEATER - eBay (item 220698574820 end time Nov-22-10 18:11:37 PST)


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

What happened with the first sale 220687073045?


----------



## Liflow (Oct 24, 2010)

Family drama...it WAS my brothers amp. He owes me some $$. He swore he'd pay me what he owes me, "I can't believe you sold the amp" blah blah blah, so I contacted the original buyer and he agreed to cancel the sale...(both parties have to agree once the auction is closed)

Now he's not paying me, so I'm selling it...for real this time. The first guy will probably neg me for relisting it, my brother is probably going to be pissed all over again, I don't even care. Money's short and he's not even making an effort to repay debt... I'm over it... I guess people are right when they say business with family isn't a good idea but at least I have some decent collateral...


----------



## Liflow (Oct 24, 2010)

AGGGGGHHHH I'm soooo frustrated with eBay right now.... I just ended the auction because answers.ebay.com said it was the only way to remove a question/answer that I accidentally posted. Well, it's still there...that was a pointless waste of money...

I'm about to relist it....


----------



## Liflow (Oct 24, 2010)

Relisted...

LINEAR POWER CAR AMP SERIES TO3 4.1HVS 3000WATT CHEATER - eBay (item 220698597810 end time Nov-22-10 19:23:47 PST)


----------

